# Question on resources and difficulties as your child transition into adult care



## howardjen (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi parents,

I am a pediatric surgeon from Boston who on behalf of the American Academy of Pediatric Section on Surgery is interested in talking to some families about their experiences or anticipated needs as their child transition from pediatric specialists to adult medical/surgical care. This is an important topic now as many children are going through this transition and we feel the time is ripe to elevate this issue into the spotlight.
This will be a quick 8-12 question phone survey as a preliminary survey to understand the problem and help to develop future in depth studies and policy statements.

If you are interested to participate, please PM me.

Regards,

Howard Jen

Howard Chung-Hao Jen, MD MSHS
Assistant Professor of Surgery and Pediatrics
Division of Pediatric Surgery at Floating Hospital for Children
Center for Evaluation of Value and Risk in Health
Tufts Medical Center
800 Washington Street, Box #344
Boston, MA 02111
P: 617-636-5025
F: 617-636-8122
howard.jen@tufts.edu


----------



## Tesscorm (Feb 17, 2015)

I would be happy to answer your questions, however, I believe this type of request must be approved by the forum staff.

I will tag them and I'm sure they'll be along soon.

David, Jennifer, Dusty


----------



## howardjen (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for checking with the staff.


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 18, 2015)

Post pending approval. 

Admin notified.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 20, 2015)

Posting approved.


----------



## David (Feb 22, 2015)

Bumping to hopefully get them some more participants.


----------



## lenny (Feb 22, 2015)

My son is 18 but we're staying with the pediatric GI for now..


----------

